# Hunting knife



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guy, my son got laid off and made this knife trying to earn cash for a new rifle at least his priorities are right!😉) ah to be young with no bills! Anyway, take a look, he is selling it for $60 on KSL, but a forum member can get it for $50.

This is a hand made Modified Drop Point Hunting knife
Stainless steel.
Blade is 4.75” long full tang
Grip is made from African bubinga,


----------

